# Alright ladies, who is a gamer??



## Esthylove (Jun 13, 2014)

I know you guys are out there! Who is a gamer?! What games do you play? If there is already a thread about this then my bad!

Topic tags..? No idea what that means.. lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 14, 2014)

I am!!

Play league of legends mostly. And final fantasy on ps3!!


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice I play Battlefield 4 and WoW!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 16, 2014)

OMGOSH!!!!! I HAD NOOOO IDEA BOUT THIS THREAD!!!! AAARRRGGGH!!!

Im a gamer, and I play battlefield bad company 2, battlefield 4 occasionally and also occasionally killzone 3.

I also play other games too, but they are forms the game store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you play for a while then return them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are there any games you ladies or girls want to play?

I wanna play titan fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 16, 2014)

(Topic tags is when you tag what the thread is about, ie.... Gaming, players, females, etc...) I can edit the thread for you if you want and add so e topic tags, I can't remember if members can do it after they submitted their thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 16, 2014)

X Box One here - TheSampleQueen


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been obsessed with Animal Crossing New Leaf lately.. if anyone wants to exchange friend codes let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 16, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> (Topic tags is when you tag what the thread is about, ie.... Gaming, players, females, etc...) I can edit the thread for you if you want and add so e topic tags, I can't remember if members can do it after they submitted their thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! Now I know if I make a new thread!


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 16, 2014)

GirlyEnthusiast said:


> I've been obsessed with Animal Crossing New Leaf lately.. if anyone wants to exchange friend codes let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never heard of that! What type of game is it?

I also tried ESO (Elder Scrolls Online) I couldn't get into it. So I went back to playing WoW instead.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been gaming since I was 8, so it's a pretty big list, but my longest and most passionate affair with the Video Game world would have to be Pokemon. I have a game from every generation, starting with Pokemon Blue and ending most recently with Pokemon X. Oh man, I *love* Pokemon! (Friend codes anyone?)

I also love RPGs like Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Final Fantasy, Knights of the Old Republic, Fallout, Oblivion, and Skyrim.

First person shooters don't usually do it for me, but I do love the Borderlands games. Siren for life!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, so I probably have to try the game that you play @@Esthylove, also...

Does anyone have any new games that they wanna try out?


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 16, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I've been gaming since I was 8, so it's a pretty big list, but my longest and most passionate affair with the Video Game world would have to be Pokemon. I have a game from every generation, starting with Pokemon Blue and ending most recently with Pokemon X. Oh man, I *love* Pokemon! (Friend codes anyone?)
> 
> I also love RPGs like Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Final Fantasy, Knights of the Old Republic, Fallout, Oblivion, and Skyrim.
> 
> First person shooters don't usually do it for me, but I do love the Borderlands games. Siren for life!


My ex bf got me into FPS and I thought it was stupid. I got hooked, broke up with him, kept playing and that's how I met my husband! If I never started playing I wouldn't be where I am today. My ex is a douche but hey, I have him to thank for my life now. lol :lol:

I think my husband played Skyrim, and I have a few friends that play it. I'm not usually good with games that tell me what to do. I don't care for story lines, I just wanna get stuff done. That's why I like battlefield, you don't have to play for hours since there's not much to do besides rank up and unlock guns and stuff.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 16, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Okay, so I probably have to try the game that you play @@Esthylove, also...
> 
> Does anyone have any new games that they wanna try out?


You should try World of Warcraft. There's a lot of people on it and most people are friendly on there. I never thought I'd ever play that game but now I'm one of them. It kinda sucks though because there is a monthly fee of $15 I think. But it's cheaper than going out and blowing money on other stuff, well at least I think so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 16, 2014)

Borderlands....looooove those!  My husband and I will stay up all night playing those.  We're currently making our way through BL2.  I play the Elder Scrolls games, God of War (all of them - over and over again), GTA (again, all of them - repeatedly), and Dragon Age.

Oh!  Also, the little Lego games by Traveller's Tales.  They tap into the collect-all-the-things section of my brain.  I blame too much SMB as a child for that complex.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 16, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Borderlands....looooove those!  My husband and I will stay up all night playing those.  We're currently making our way through BL2.  I play the Elder Scrolls games, God of War (all of them - over and over again), GTA (again, all of them - repeatedly), and Dragon Age.
> 
> Oh!  Also, the little Lego games by Traveller's Tales.  They tap into the collect-all-the-things section of my brain.  I blame too much SMB as a child for that complex.


It's nice having someone to game with isn't it?! I tried ESO beta a few months ago and I couldn't get into it. It was hard to tell which quest we were on with friends, who I was following-since we all looked the same. I did like how you can customize your toon exactly how you want it, unlike WoW. And that you could loot almost everything in site, that was fun. :lol:


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 17, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> I've never heard of that! What type of game is it?
> 
> I also tried ESO (Elder Scrolls Online) I couldn't get into it. So I went back to playing WoW instead.


 Nintendo 3DS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 17, 2014)

GirlyEnthusiast said:


> Nintendo 3DS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice, I think my husband has one like that. Because he HAD to have it. That lasted about 2 weeks. lol


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 18, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Borderlands....looooove those!  My husband and I will stay up all night playing those.  We're currently making our way through BL2.  I play the Elder Scrolls games, God of War (all of them - over and over again), GTA (again, all of them - repeatedly), and Dragon Age.
> 
> Oh!  Also, the little Lego games by Traveller's Tales.  They tap into the collect-all-the-things section of my brain.  I blame too much SMB as a child for that complex.


I love all those games! I prefer Saints Row to GTA, and I've never played that specific Lego game but I love Lego Starwars, Lego Harry Potter, and Lego Lord of the Rings. Lego games are actually really fun. &lt;3


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 18, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I love all those games! I prefer Saints Row to GTA, and I've never played that specific Lego game but I love Lego Starwars, Lego Harry Potter, and Lego Lord of the Rings. Lego games are actually really fun. &lt;3


I keep meaning to buy Saints Row.  I've heard from so many people that they prefer it over GTA.  I keep trying to get in to the Assassin's Creed games, but there's something about them that makes me crazy.  I'm not even sure why.  It just doesn't stick with me and I lose interest.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 18, 2014)

I need to broaden (is that right--? lol) my horizons. My husbands friend has I believe, 500 games or so on Steam. Uh that is a boat load of money! He then thought it would be funny to buy me a Unicorn game, I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. And I'm sure it's a kids game. :blink:


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Kimb3rly It's GTA but with heaps more ridiculousness. And an A-MA-ZING character customization format, which always gets me by the heart string. You give me the ability to create a fully customizeable character and I'm sold.

Honestly, I think Assassin's creed is mostly hype with the exception of the second game. Assassin's Creed II is incredible! All the others though... bland, repetitive, and boring. The overall story is great. I'd read the novel/watch the show, and I can't really say that the overall design and technical aspects of the games aren't impressive, but they lack that certain... "oomph" that would really make them appealing. Not to mention, after Ubisoft's disappointing reveal at E3 that they decided not to put any lady assassins in the new Unity game because they're "too hard to animate" I'm pretty much done with them. What, did you need to spend a year on each breast or something? Then they just dismissed not having playable female characters as "A reality of gaming development." Yeah, because we _really_ need _another_ game with playable scruffy white, early-30-something, dark-haired, light-eyed dudes. -deep sigh-  &lt;_&lt;

Still, Assassin's Creed II is their redemptive game, I recommend it highly.

@@Esthylove Unicorns are strange and mystic creatures. It's understandable that you would have difficulty unlocking their mystery. lol. 

Any of you ladies played something from the Harvest Moon series? It's a cute little farming simulator where you build up your farm, harvest crops, breed livestock, court a lady or dude (depending on what version you have), get married, raise a kid.... It's strangely addicting. I have like six of them.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 20, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@Kimb3rly It's GTA but with heaps more ridiculousness. And an A-MA-ZING character customization format, which always gets me by the heart string. You give me the ability to create a fully customizeable character and I'm sold.
> 
> Honestly, I think Assassin's creed is mostly hype with the exception of the second game. Assassin's Creed II is incredible! All the others though... bland, repetitive, and boring. The overall story is great. I'd read the novel/watch the show, and I can't really say that the overall design and technical aspects of the games aren't impressive, but they lack that certain... "oomph" that would really make them appealing. Not to mention, after Ubisoft's disappointing reveal at E3 that they decided not to put any lady assassins in the new Unity game because they're "too hard to animate" I'm pretty much done with them. What, did you need to spend a year on each breast or something? Then they just dismissed not having playable female characters as "A reality of gaming development." Yeah, because we _really_ need _another_ game with playable scruffy white, early-30-something, dark-haired, light-eyed dudes. -deep sigh-  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> ...


LOL. I just kept making it eat, I wasn't sure what the point of the game was. It was taking up space so I went ahead and uninstalled it, but hey I gave it a chance.

That game you mentioned sounds like farmville mixed with the sims.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 20, 2014)

@pokeballssohard  That's exactly what I dislike about AC.  It's repeatative in a non-engaging way.  My husband has AC 2, so I'll try that one out.  I tried to get into Black Flag, but again...same sh*t different sequel.  I'm intrigued by Unity coming later this year, but only because it's revolutionary Paris.  They dropped a big opportunity by excluding playable female characters.

I do have several Harvest Moon games!  I always get upset with how long it takes the freaking chickens to lay eggs.  I need instant gratification!  If I feed it, I need it to produce whatever it does right then!  lol


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Esthylove Yeah, that's a pretty good comparison. It's from a Japanese developer called Natsume, and they've been been making Harvest Moon games since the SNES. It's a pretty established game series. They even announced new ones at E3! I know that the GBA games are pretty easy to play on an emulator if you ever wanted to look into them. They are HIGHLY addicting. 

@@Kimb3rly Which ones do you own? I love the ones for Gamecube (A Wonderful Life and Magic Melody) and the HM DS ones.

Haha, right? And they take so long to gain heart levels! HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO WIN THE CHICKEN FESTIVAL IF YOU ALL HATE ME FOR 3 YEARS!?

You should check out the Rune Factory series. It's by Nastume too, and it's pretty much the same, except it's set in a fantasy world where you battle monsters. You can even tame some of them as livestock. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 20, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@Esthylove Yeah, that's a pretty good comparison. It's from a Japanese developer called Natsume, and they've been been making Harvest Moon games since the SNES. It's a pretty established game series. They even announced new ones at E3! I know that the GBA games are pretty easy to play on an emulator if you ever wanted to look into them. They are HIGHLY addicting.
> 
> @@Kimb3rly Which ones do you own? I love the ones for Gamecube (A Wonderful Life and Magic Melody) and the HM DS ones.
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody play Animal Crossing: New Leaf?

It's a life sucker, I swear.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 20, 2014)

I have The Tale of Two Towns for DS and A Wonderful Life and Magical Melody for Gamecube.  Between those two, Animal Crossing, and Luigi's Mansion it's the only reason the Gamecube is still hanging around my house.  lol

I actually have Rune Factory: Frontier on my Gamestop wishlist.  I noticed there are several.  Is that one any good or are there better?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 20, 2014)

Also...Professor Layton.  I swear I think I'm going to have to buy a 3DS.  I can't believe they only released the next Layton on 3DS.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 21, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Also...Professor Layton.  I swear I think I'm going to have to buy a 3DS.  I can't believe they only released the next Layton on 3DS.


My husband has one and he loves it. I think he has the one with two screens and you can turn the 3D on or off. I think we got it at Best Buy and had one of those reward coupon things.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 2, 2014)

I mostly play games that are apps. I really do miss my Super Nintendo from when I was a youngster though.

Right now I'm obsessed with The Simpsons Tapped Out. Ugh. I have spent way too much time on that game. Anyone else play it?


----------



## glitzygal (Sep 2, 2014)

I go through gamer phases.  I used to really be into WoW (like 8 hrs+ a day on it), but then it just got too dumbed down for me. Every once in a while though I have a ping to pick it back up again, but I never do.

Love Minecraft, again go through phases where I pick it up and play for like a month straight and then don't have anything to do with it again.  For the past year or so I've been working my way through Far Cry 3 WHICH I LOVE, but if I get really stuck somewhere I will boycott and that's what's happening with that right now.  I've also been getting a pinch to pick up GTAV again because my boyfriend picked it back up and I love watching him play.  I may actually play it when I get home tonight...

I'm definitely more of a casual gamer now.  I love playing arcade-like games on my phone and on Facebook, I definitely am playing something on one of those platforms at any given time.  Right now I'm playing Ninja Up on my phone.


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 7, 2014)

@@glitzygal , whats far cry 3 like? :w00t:


----------



## lanabuch (Sep 8, 2014)

I wouldn't really consider myself a "gamer," but I do love playing Battlefield and CoD games; I'm actually pretty good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 8, 2014)

Sweet!!! @@lanabuch , what battlefield do ya play?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> B)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 10, 2014)

I am. I love to play adventure game . :wub:


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 10, 2014)

cool @ ,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 10, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> cool @ ,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you.


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 10, 2014)

Sure, what games do you like? The names if you have any?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 10, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> Sure, what games do you like? The names if you have any?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


Recently I play Resident Evil 6 on my notebook.


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice, any good?


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 10, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> Nice, any good?


Not so good, so far I still confuse with the joystick button setting. It was easier when I play previous Resident Evil in my PlayStation.


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't played resident evil at all yet, but I do play ps3... mainly Battlefield Games.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so, hopefully the more you play resident evil, the more youll get used to it and like it more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 10, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> I haven't played resident evil at all yet, but I do play ps3... mainly Battlefield Games.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so, hopefully the more you play resident evil, the more youll get used to it and like it more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 10, 2014)

All good :hehe:


----------



## Esthylove (Sep 11, 2014)

glitzygal said:


> I go through gamer phases.  I used to really be into WoW (like 8 hrs+ a day on it), but then it just got too dumbed down for me. Every once in a while though I have a ping to pick it back up again, but I never do.
> 
> Love Minecraft, again go through phases where I pick it up and play for like a month straight and then don't have anything to do with it again.  For the past year or so I've been working my way through Far Cry 3 WHICH I LOVE, but if I get really stuck somewhere I will boycott and that's what's happening with that right now.  I've also been getting a pinch to pick up GTAV again because my boyfriend picked it back up and I love watching him play.  I may actually play it when I get home tonight...
> 
> I'm definitely more of a casual gamer now.  I love playing arcade-like games on my phone and on Facebook, I definitely am playing something on one of those platforms at any given time.  Right now I'm playing Ninja Up on my phone.


Aw I wish you still played WoW! I just got my legendary cloak 2 days ago! I'm so proud! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Sep 11, 2014)

lanabuch said:


> I wouldn't really consider myself a "gamer," but I do love playing Battlefield and CoD games; I'm actually pretty good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually uninstalled BF4 the other day. My hard drive kept filling up. I freed up about 40gs of space. That's insane! There was too many problems with it so I've stopped playing it for now.


----------



## glitzygal (Sep 15, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> @@glitzygal , whats far cry 3 like? :w00t:


It's great!  It's like...island mafia, haha  I really like BRIGHT games, and this fits the bill.  The graphics are awesome.  The story line is great to, it really sucks you in.  It's pretty old at this point so you could get it for like $15-$20 used and I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool @@glitzygal , :w00t: sounds like a pretty massive game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will def look into it. thanks! :lol:


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 16, 2014)

Do any of you play Elder Scrolls Online? I just recently picked up Skyrim on a whim (I've been an MMO player rather than a single-player-game player for ages) and it's completely eaten my brain. I've heard a lot of negatives about ESO, and I was wondering about your experiences.

Also: How many of you have a ready-made mental list of excuses to use in place of 'I slept late because I was up all night playing Game Of Your Choice'?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 16, 2014)

LoL, yes I do have a ready mental list of excuses, but I would bet a million dollars that im not the only one. :lol: :laughno:

I haven't played elder scrolls online. but It sounds interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 16, 2014)

glitzygal said:


> I go through gamer phases.  I used to really be into WoW (like 8 hrs+ a day on it), but then it just got too dumbed down for me. Every once in a while though I have a ping to pick it back up again, but I never do.


I was a vanilla-WoW raider. I totally get what you're saying. I remember it taking our raid group forever to clear BWL back in the day... AQ40, original Naxx, original ZG...

With each expansion it just seemed to get dumbed down more, and recently I went back for a month, and I swear, it was like a vending machine. Pull handle, kill 10 mobs in a minute or less, come back and it dispenses a piece of green gear that makes your previous-expension-end-game-raid-epics obsolete. I was sincerely BORED. This, from the girl who used to spend hours trying to get up to every nigh-unreachable place in the game back in vanilla.


----------



## Esthylove (Sep 20, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I was a vanilla-WoW raider. I totally get what you're saying. I remember it taking our raid group forever to clear BWL back in the day... AQ40, original Naxx, original ZG...
> 
> With each expansion it just seemed to get dumbed down more, and recently I went back for a month, and I swear, it was like a vending machine. Pull handle, kill 10 mobs in a minute or less, come back and it dispenses a piece of green gear that makes your previous-expension-end-game-raid-epics obsolete. I was sincerely BORED. This, from the girl who used to spend hours trying to get up to every nigh-unreachable place in the game back in vanilla.


Dumbed down but I still manage to die every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## glitzygal (Sep 21, 2014)

I think WoW players really are missing something now... it's all about getting to the top as quick as possible and you miss the story when you do that.  It's so much more satisfying to down that particular boss when you've been invested in hunting it down and working to prepare yourself and your group for that particular battle.  @Devotee You hit the nail on the head by saying it's like a vending machine now.

My boyfriend plays Elder Scrolls Online once in a while, he seems to enjoy it but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Diamond Yubeta (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm straight up addicted to Fallout New Vegas like its no ones business. But the bf has gotten me into LoL recently (lvl 10 witches). Skyrim is definitely my jam after that. I've got nothing else for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 1, 2014)

I really enjoy gaming, but I go in spurts. I could play for 6 hours at a time for a few days, then not game at all for a few months. I have a PS3 that I bought just so I could play the Assassin's Creed series. I also pop in Dragon Age once in a while. I like playing The Sims 3 on my PC. I used to be really into Everquest when it first came out and for the first few expansions. Overall, fantasy RPG's is where it's at for me!

I have the new Assassin's Creed, Shadow of Mordor, and the new Dragon Age on my wishlist, but since I'm super busy until January I will most likely be able to hold off on buying them until they go on sale.   B)


----------



## Esthylove (Oct 1, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Do any of you play Elder Scrolls Online? I just recently picked up Skyrim on a whim (I've been an MMO player rather than a single-player-game player for ages) and it's completely eaten my brain. I've heard a lot of negatives about ESO, and I was wondering about your experiences.
> 
> Also: How many of you have a ready-made mental list of excuses to use in place of 'I slept late because I was up all night playing Game Of Your Choice'?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I played the beta when it came out. It wasn't as organized as WoW is. It was hard to tell which quest you and your friends were on, or who was who because they all looked the same. I did like how you could make your character very customized but everything else I wasn't fond of. I would pick WoW any day over ESO


----------



## Yukiko (Oct 5, 2014)

I used to play games.... all my childhood up until February 2013. I was playing Ninokuni: Wrath of the White Witch, and once I got to the Casino, I just quit. I used to follow gaming news on Andriasang, Kotaku, and Siliconera. I dropped games in total, and focused on my work and my life. In March of this year, I stopped by a gamestop just to browse, and noticed that Deception 4 came out for the PS3. Never even knew it was in development, and I freaked, since it's one of my favorite series of all time.... so, a week later, I had to buy it (along with the two Atelier games of Dusk, since I love the Atelier games too) and I played both of them for a shared total of a month's time. Just short of platinuming Deception 4, and stopping possibly midway through Ayesha, I stopped gaming again and haven't played it since.

.....excluding free time at work, I have a hacked PSP, so I play NES games here and there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikseven (Dec 22, 2014)

I used to be a gamer many years ago. Used to play Lineage II  online. It was fun, but a lot of time consuming, so I gave up with online gaming. Sometimes I play single player adventure games.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Dec 28, 2014)

Yukiko said:


> I used to play games.... all my childhood up until February 2013. I was playing Ninokuni: Wrath of the White Witch, and once I got to the Casino, I just quit. I used to follow gaming news on Andriasang, Kotaku, and Siliconera. I dropped games in total, and focused on my work and my life. In March of this year, I stopped by a gamestop just to browse, and noticed that Deception 4 came out for the PS3. Never even knew it was in development, and I freaked, since it's one of my favorite series of all time.... so, a week later, I had to buy it (along with the two Atelier games of Dusk, since I love the Atelier games too) and I played both of them for a shared total of a month's time. Just short of platinuming Deception 4, and stopping possibly midway through Ayesha, I stopped gaming again and haven't played it since.
> 
> .....excluding free time at work, I have a hacked PSP, so I play NES games here and there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love Ninokuni and all of the Atelier games.  Going along that same sort of vein, I really enjoyed Folklore.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jan 4, 2015)

I got Dragon Age Inquisition on release and was on my fourth file by the second week of having it. I destroyed that game _and_ managed to get decent grades. -pats self on back- I took a break for basically the whole month of December because I made myself sick of it haha. I'll be back soon though... soon.

Also got the newest Pokemon game (Sapphire, whoop whoop!), and Bravely Default. Loving BD. It's got the classic job system from FFIII, with less shallow characters and WAY better graphics. It's going to take me forever to beat it because I'm obsessed with maxing out Jobs.

The Bae got a copy of Metro 2023 Last Light and The Last of Us from me for Christmas. I'm probably going to start The Last of Us while he plays M2023. I'm making the most of this break before school, dammit!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a sad gamer. I have several licensing exams coming up and am not allowing myself to really get into any games until they are over. Also, no MMOs that require a sub until we are dual income again. My inlaws gave us a PS4 for Christmas and we picked up some awesome games during the December sales. I've wistfully watched my husband play, who deserves it after having finished law school and the bar. As I type he's on I don't know what hour of DA:I, with Destiny and Mordor waiting in the wings, along with our co-op game of Divinity Original Sin that I put on hiatus while studying. 

I can't wait for these exams to be done and off my mind.


----------



## gingerneko (Jan 5, 2015)

Esthylove said:


> Dumbed down but I still manage to die every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


It's all about the gear and the gold now. You can buy winning gear from running dungeons and playing the AH. I miss the days when I made most of my good pre-raid gear...


----------



## gingerneko (Jan 5, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I really enjoy gaming, but I go in spurts. I could play for 6 hours at a time for a few days, then not game at all for a few months. I have a PS3 that I bought just so I could play the Assassin's Creed series. I also pop in Dragon Age once in a while. I like playing The Sims 3 on my PC. I used to be really into Everquest when it first came out and for the first few expansions. Overall, fantasy RPG's is where it's at for me!
> 
> I have the new Assassin's Creed, Shadow of Mordor, and the new Dragon Age on my wishlist, but since I'm super busy until January I will most likely be able to hold off on buying them until they go on sale.   B)


I just got Shadow of Mordor myself for Xmas (along with a system upgrade with an awesome new sound system and video card!), but I won't let myself touch it until I've gotten my blog up and running at last, so I'm eagerly awaiting it. 

 


ZeeOmega said:


> I'm a sad gamer. I have several licensing exams coming up and am not allowing myself to really get into any games until they are over. Also, no MMOs that require a sub until we are dual income again. My inlaws gave us a PS4 for Christmas and we picked up some awesome games during the December sales. I've wistfully watched my husband play, who deserves it after having finished law school and the bar. As I type he's on I don't know what hour of DA:I, with Destiny and Mordor waiting in the wings, along with our co-op game of Divinity Original Sin that I put on hiatus while studying.
> 
> I can't wait for these exams to be done and off my mind.


DA:I has come highly recommended by a friend who got it for Xmas, so that's probably on my future list. I also picked up a couple of the Shadowrun games cheap from Steam, so those are lingering too. 

Does anyone play any of the FTP MMOs? I do a little DDO but it's more of a 'kill time while I make phone calls' thing.


----------



## SaccaraBird (Jan 8, 2015)

I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty picky with games though, i lean towards ones with really strong characters and stories.
At the moment I'm pretty obsessed with Dragon Age, but also play Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, WoW, The Old Republic online, Starcraft2, Total War and miscellaneous others (and of course old school games like Rise of Nations, AoE, Jedi Knight etc)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I so want the new Shadow of Mordor game, but after spending a ridiculous amount of time playing Dragon Age Inquisition (and sacrificing a lot of my social life &lt;_&lt; ) I feel like I need to give it a rest before I dive into a new game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jan 11, 2015)

gingerneko said:


> It's all about the gear and the gold now. You can buy winning gear from running dungeons and playing the AH. I miss the days when I made most of my good pre-raid gear...


Yeah it is. My shammy hits like a bunny right now. I'm liking my mage. But i'm getting really tired of leveling. I already have 3 100s.  I want new stuff! Like the 100 jungle area  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jan 11, 2015)

SaccaraBird said:


> I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty picky with games though, i lean towards ones with really strong characters and stories.
> 
> At the moment I'm pretty obsessed with Dragon Age, but also play Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, WoW, The Old Republic online, Starcraft2, Total War and miscellaneous others (and of course old school games like Rise of Nations, AoE, Jedi Knight etc)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I so want the new Shadow of Mordor game, but after spending a ridiculous amount of time playing Dragon Age Inquisition (and sacrificing a lot of my social life &lt;_&lt; ) I feel like I need to give it a rest before I dive into a new game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What faction do you play?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZheRooH (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey gals! 

I've been gaming for some time. I love it. I have a PS3 and a PS4 also got a self build watercooled pc to play games on.

I play BF4 almost every night on the pc (I started to get better but this week I'm getting bad matches again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Latest game I finished that has eaten up my christmas holiday was Dragon Age Inquisition, damn I loved that game. I picked up AC Unity but I stop playing it after 15 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Never finished Black Flag either, I hated the ship combat. Also picked up Far Cry 4 still have to start. 

My all time favorite game that I probably played way to much is the Mass Effect series.

Also loved all the Uncharted games.

I've got so many games, played soo many. And still have many more to play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nice reading this thread


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't even realize this was a thread!  I game frequently... Some of my favorites are the Zelda games (esp for the N64), Pokemon, and Skyrim....God I love Skyrim!

Recently played through Shadow of Mordor (which if you haven't played it yet feels like a mash up of Batman, Assassin's creed, and a touch of Skyrim).

Currently playing through GTA V. I'm roughly half way done with the offline game. I figured I would start with that since this is my first GTA game and didn't want to jump straight into playing online.


----------



## ZheRooH (Jan 13, 2015)

ChemLady said:


> I didn't even realize this was a thread!  I game frequently... Some of my favorites are the Zelda games (esp for the N64), Pokemon, and Skyrim....God I love Skyrim!
> 
> Recently played through Shadow of Mordor (which if you haven't played it yet feels like a mash up of Batman, Assassin's creed, and a touch of Skyrim).
> 
> Currently playing through GTA V. I'm roughly half way done with the offline game. I figured I would start with that since this is my first GTA game and didn't want to jump straight into playing online.


I started Shadow of Mordor on pc but stopped when I got to the second area (reason: Dragon Age) should get back to it and it is indeed a mix of those games  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Had lots of fun with gta v on ps3, I wanted to replay it on pc but damn it, now it's delayed. Never tested the multiplayer out.

I also looved Tomb Raider and I'm very angry that the next one will be a Xbox One timed exclusive, I'm not getting another console.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 13, 2015)

Esthylove said:


> Yeah it is. My shammy hits like a _*bunny *_right now. I'm liking my mage. But i'm getting really tired of leveling. I already have 3 100s.  I want new stuff! Like the 100 jungle area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I first read this quickly and thought "Oh noes, I'm missing the Easter activities!" and then remembered that it was January and re-read more carefully. &gt;.&gt;  One of my favorite things in WoW is doing the egg hunt as a SPriest. Shadow Bunny Sprint FTW! It was like my little bit of zen. 

My husband and I stopped playing partway through Cata and had little interest in MoP. However, WoD has us both curious. He's trying to motivate me through studying for licensing exams with the promise of WoW and shadow bunnies, though I'm seriously doubting that I'll feel like I can safely pick up an MMO by that point.


----------



## Esthylove (Jan 14, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> I first read this quickly and thought "Oh noes, I'm missing the Easter activities!" and then remembered that it was January and re-read more carefully. &gt;.&gt;  One of my favorite things in WoW is doing the egg hunt as a SPriest. Shadow Bunny Sprint FTW! It was like my little bit of zen.
> 
> My husband and I stopped playing partway through Cata and had little interest in MoP. However, WoD has us both curious. He's trying to motivate me through studying for licensing exams with the promise of WoW and shadow bunnies, though I'm seriously doubting that I'll feel like I can safely pick up an MMO by that point.


LOL you missed christmas, but not easter yet. I like the expansion but having 3 100s it's very time consuming with the garrisons and keeping up on missions and work orders. I feel like I'm constantly farming, but making good gold I feel like. We play on blackhand (hordies) if you guys ever decide to play again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 15, 2015)

Esthylove said:


> LOL you missed christmas, but not easter yet. I like the expansion but having 3 100s it's very time consuming with the garrisons and keeping up on missions and work orders. I feel like I'm constantly farming, but making good gold I feel like. We play on blackhand (hordies) if you guys ever decide to play again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm, that sounds like I really need to be good about assessing my study schedule and free time before hopping back in the game, even more so than before. Although I'm sure I'll be busy first leveling up from 85, possibly while crying first world tears over whatever it is they did to my classes. 

For the Horde!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On Dalaran, though. We used to be on the Oceanic Aman'Thul until we moved back to the US time zones. Does what server you're on still basically restrict interaction with other servers? I saw some mention of changes, but have honestly not kept up.


----------



## Esthylove (Jan 15, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Hmmm, that sounds like I really need to be good about assessing my study schedule and free time before hopping back in the game, even more so than before. Although I'm sure I'll be busy first leveling up from 85, possibly while crying first world tears over whatever it is they did to my classes.
> 
> For the Horde!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On Dalaran, though. We used to be on the Oceanic Aman'Thul until we moved back to the US time zones. Does what server you're on still basically restrict interaction with other servers? I saw some mention of changes, but have honestly not kept up.


Leveling is such a pain in the ass. Not being able to fly makes it so difficult since you aggro everything. Our server merged with Galakrond, I don't know why, maybe it was low pop or something. We could still do dungeons and raids cross server, but we couldn't be in the same guild or anything. They did change a ton of things in the game, they took so many buttons out and dumbed it down a ton. And nothing is balanced right now. My sham which was my main used to hit like a truck and now i struggle with my dps, while my mage does a lot more damage with crappy gear. Work out your schedule!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We love having friends to do things with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jan 28, 2015)

i loooooooove batman arkham games. 

i can't wait for this 4th one in may. 

i like the lego games, i've tried playing destiny, but i need someone to show me how to do it.

its pretty difficult. little big planet is super fun too (for us PS4 people). i also love wii u and playing mario kart &amp; all those mario games. those are awesome.


----------



## lizmun (Nov 18, 2015)

I love the fact that woman show me that we can be just as good or even better then they are on COD I, II, III. and the fact that we like zombies..lol I got the xbox ps3 and ps4 so YES i am a GAMER..love it. played so many.


----------



## BeautyByCat (Jun 1, 2016)

I LOOOOVVVVVEEEEE video games, been playing since I was 5! (or maybe earlier but I cant remember most of my childhood). I play on xbox 360 (hoping to get an xbox 1 and ps3/4 in the future). I play skyrim, CoD, Final Fantasy, Destiny, Naruto, Minecraft (xbox 360 &amp; pc), load of others as well. 

I also love Eden Eternal (pc)


----------



## Stacy Enriquez (Jun 14, 2016)

Me! I play League of Legends and Tree of Savior.

When I go out, I love make up, but I do a lot of games when am staying in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellygreiner (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh, I like playing computer games, I was great fan of them in my teenage years and I still play them time till time, however now that happens not too often because adult life is much busier  
My the most favourite one is Half Life 2, in my opinion it's the best games which had been ever made. I played it so many times and I dream about releasing third episode some day. They should end that amazing plot!  
I also like GTA, Hitman and Alien VS Predator series, the last one from them was really good. BloodRayne is my favourite too, in my opinion it's one of the best ones in case of main female character. Chaser, Thief and Prey are good ones too.
I like some mmorgs too, especially Cabal, Shaiya and World of Warcraft. But I don't play them often because I don't like much that donating thing for such types of games.
And I adore virtual gambling, especially mr green casino and card games, it's a great fun for me too but I've never spent too much money on such games.


----------



## BryanClifford (Jul 16, 2018)

Is it really a question only for girls? because I also like to play video slot machines sometimes. This is not bad? I believe that everyone has the right to have fun as he wants.


----------



## Thalia Anne (Aug 30, 2018)

I love playing League of Legends.


----------



## lisa94 (Oct 5, 2018)

Used to play Pokemon Go ?. I just loved the series about those creatures when I was younger. Now I don't have much time for catching 'em all but I'm still a big fan of Pokemon. Fortunately, I've found an alternative Pokemon-based app which saves my time and rather interesting as well. Does anybody like such stuff?


----------



## EdithS2 (Nov 23, 2018)

markkos said:


> I agree! Online casinos are really great. I have no possibility to visit a real casino, so I often visit this website and play gamble online which is very fun too. I use some bonuses and they help me a lot with earning money. Where do you gamble the most, guys?


I'm scared of gambling. I have a problem with compulsive shopping, and I'm afraid I would become a compulsive gambler if I went to a casino or online casino. I could see that happening to me.


----------



## larrypolson (May 29, 2019)

My girlfriend like play with me in Dota 2 and PUBG!


----------



## albertforman123 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm a gamer here, but I dont like to play in typical PC games, I like to play more in casino, poker or some slots - my favorite one is anime slots, cause I also love to watch anime from childhood. By the way here https://www.beautiful-games.com/attractive-slots/weeb-gambling-beautiful-anime-slots/2019/ u can find out more information about this kind of slots.


----------



## Erika_Roys (Jul 15, 2019)

I`m gamer too! Dota one love! And sometime I play casino, but it is another story.
I want to start streaming, but later, It`s must be interesting!
____________________________________
[SIZE=10pt]elvis chapel las vegas is about amazing architecture and design to celebrate your wedding[/SIZE]


----------



## trumar (Aug 29, 2019)

I am. But I personally think, I get some addicted right. Sticking with online gambling games ? Start recently. But gosh can't stop it sometimes. But nothing serious.  I think many of you know that online game. But I think,  need to take a break a while. ?


----------



## ukol09 (Dec 8, 2019)

Finally I found a like-minded person in this. It's cool, you can win big winnings and, moreover, without leaving the house. I have been playing play n go slots for a year now, this resource has long existed in the field of gambling and if you have questions, I will be happy to help you.


----------



## Arres (Mar 5, 2020)

I didn't make a gamer. I was trying to play WoW. But my experience was unsuccessful.  I couldn't get through the level. And it takes a lot of time.


----------



## bernier_janet (Apr 18, 2020)

So I can say that I have a big experience in this game, but from a few weeks ago, I had a not soo big level of my account since I believe that the devs makes this game harder and harder each time when they share updates.


----------



## bernier_janet (Apr 24, 2020)

bernier_janet said:


> So I can say that I have a big experience in this game, but from a few weeks ago, I had a not soo big level of my account since I believe that the devs makes this game harder and harder each time when they share updates.


So I want to continue my words about this.


----------



## Reaser (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey I enjoy gaming online playing for real money


----------



## Senya222 (Jun 23, 2022)

Hallo, ich möchte casino ohne 5 sekunden regel ohne lizenz empfehlen. Hier finden Sie alle Casinos, in denen Sie ohne Unterbrechungen, ohne Einzahlungslimits und ohne Jackpots zum Spaß spielen können. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Sie, sobald Sie in diesen Casinos spielen, Ihre ersten großen Gewinne erzielen und sie vielen Freunden und Bekannten empfehlen werden. So ohne Zweifel beginnen zu spielen und es wird Ihnen viel Spaß bringen.


----------



## janellerowie (Jul 28, 2022)

Finally! A thread that can allow me to geek out (just a little bit).

Currently, I'm obsessed with mobile games. I've been playing Diablo Immortal non-stop (I chose Wizard as my class and am currently paragon lvl 23). I'm trying to grind hours and get my full legendary kit for a firestorm combo, but am trying to do it F2P so it's taking _waaaay _longer.

Following the mobile game trend, I'm addicted with playing valorant and COD with my friends during my free time. For a less popular (but equally exciting) game, I'm really looking forward to this game called Wizardia - a P2E game for NFTs and crypto! 

Also, I just bought a little nightmares 2 game on steam - so I'm super eager to play that this weekend


----------

